# 1st Kansas City CL Scrounge



## Brick (ware)House (Nov 22, 2013)

Picked this load up today.  Guys taking down the tree had it cut up and helped load - even offered us $20 for fuel which I refused.  Full 18' trailer load which should be about 2 cords split.  Thankfully I had my brother along to help.  I think it is some kind of elm which isn't the best but not too bad for 2.5 hours of work.  Can anyone ID from these pics?  May have to borrow dad's hydro splitter if it gives me trouble by hand.  Any chance this might be ready by next year?


----------



## Sinngetreu (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice score! 
It looks like the same thing I have been scrounging this week. I thought it was Pin Oak. Were there any leaves around?


----------



## Brick (ware)House (Nov 22, 2013)

Sinngetreu said:


> Nice score!
> It looks like the same thing I have been scrounging this week. I thought it was Pin Oak. Were there any leaves around?



No leaves at all.  It was the only tree left in a parking lot right along main street in midtown KC.  The tree guys said it was half dead and the property owner paid $2k to have it removed since it was overhanging his building.  It wasn't dead because it is super heavy and really wet.  I guess it could be some kind of oak.  It sure didn't resemble the standing dead elm that I took down last weekend.  That one was bone dry and all stringy when we split it.  Actually left a couple of big rounds because it was too much of a PITA to split even with the hydro.

Where are you located in N. Iowa?  My family's century farm is on the border of Humboldt and Webster counties.  Other side of the family is from Mason City.  Winters sure are much colder up there than in KC!


----------



## Sinngetreu (Nov 23, 2013)

Brick (ware)House said:


> No leaves at all.  It was the only tree left in a parking lot right along main street in midtown KC.  The tree guys said it was half dead and the property owner paid $2k to have it removed since it was overhanging his building.  It wasn't dead because it is super heavy and really wet.  I guess it could be some kind of oak.  It sure didn't resemble the standing dead elm that I took down last weekend.  That one was bone dry and all stringy when we split it.  Actually left a couple of big rounds because it was too much of a PITA to split even with the hydro.
> 
> Where are you located in N. Iowa?  My family's century farm is on the border of Humboldt and Webster counties.  Other side of the family is from Mason City.  Winters sure are much colder up there than in KC!




I was getting branches from the tree dump that looks just like that and it had a bunch of oak leaves with it. Either way, it should be good. 

I'm in Kossuth, north of Algona, so I'm not too far away from your family. 
Your not kidding about the cold. I visited some friends in Topeka, and they couldn't believe that our cars had plugins. LOL. 
Its going to be in the single digits tonight. This is our first year burning as our primary source, so tonight is going to be a test.


----------



## Brick (ware)House (Nov 23, 2013)

Sinngetreu said:


> I was getting branches from the tree dump that looks just like that and it had a bunch of oak leaves with it. Either way, it should be good.
> 
> I'm in Kossuth, north of Algona, so I'm not too far away from your family.
> Your not kidding about the cold. I visited some friends in Topeka, and they couldn't believe that our cars had plugins. LOL.
> Its going to be in the single digits tonight. This is our first year burning as our primary source, so tonight is going to be a test.



We lived in Algona for a few years when I was very young.  My dad managed the Pioneer seed plant there before we moved to Mt. Pleasant and then to Des Moines.  Heading up to DSM next week and will be keeping warm by pulling some logs out of my mom's back yard.  I can't say that I miss the cold at all - just wish I could avoid the summer heat too but it gets hot everywhere here in the midwest!


----------



## stephiedoll (Nov 23, 2013)

Looks like the elm I got last weekend. Mid-range BTU's but dries like maple. Get it split up and it should have no trouble being ready for next season.


----------



## Brick (ware)House (Nov 23, 2013)

stephiedoll said:


> View attachment 118445
> View attachment 118446
> 
> 
> ...



I think it is elm.  Good news that it is fast drying because it would be great to stay out of my oak supply next year as well and give it two years.


----------



## ChrisRphotography (Nov 23, 2013)

It looks like walnut to me? But I'm a newb at wood id here is some walnut I got a few months ago


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 23, 2013)

Have to admit that I am not certain what it is but I can say for certain it is not pin oak. If it is elm, it is a lot different that what we have here. I could guess what it is but hate guesses. I'd rather be sure.


----------



## JBinKC (Nov 23, 2013)

It looks like red elm- primo stuff IMO because it dries fairly quickly and provides a good amount of BTUs. BTW I think you will find  the CL firewood pickings in KC having very little competition for it.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Nov 23, 2013)

Good score Brick! Hope you have some wood ready tonight. going to be cold around our area. I've got the stove stuffed with red oak and hedge. What part of KC are you from Brick?


----------



## Corey (Nov 23, 2013)

Brick - nice score.  It looks like elm, or some variant to me.  If it smells like cat pee when it warms up, then you'll know for sure!  Assuming it is elm, that trailer load should last you a lifetime ...because that is about how long it will take to split it!

JB - I was ready to say 'Shame on you!' for the 'elm is primo...' comment as I saw 'Ozarks' in your 'location'.  The Ozarks is hardwood country...and I mean good hardwood...hedge, oak, hickory, etc.  But on second glance, I see 'Lake of the Ozarks', so being you're up north, I guess some leeway is called for.  LOL


----------



## chvymn99 (Nov 23, 2013)

Yep looks like Red Elm.  Yea, the KC area is prime for scrounging.  Keep watching Craigslist and your eyes open when driving around.  Quite a few small tree crews working around the metro area.


----------



## stephiedoll (Nov 23, 2013)

Not sure if it's red elm, but it's not piss elm (lighter heart wood). Good stuff and should not split all that bad. If it does just let it dry a little or freeze first.


----------



## Brick (ware)House (Nov 27, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Have to admit that I am not certain what it is but I can say for certain it is not pin oak. If it is elm, it is a lot different that what we have here. I could guess what it is but hate guesses. I'd rather be sure.



It's the same as what Stephiedoll posted above so if his is elm so is mine.  Another clue is that I couldn't begin to split it by hand, even with the Fiskars!


----------



## Brick (ware)House (Nov 27, 2013)

JBinKC said:


> It looks like red elm- primo stuff IMO because it dries fairly quickly and provides a good amount of BTUs. BTW I think you will find  the CL firewood pickings in KC having very little competition for it.



I think you are correct.  Just now have started to monitor and reply to some CL postings and it seems like I will be able to get my 5-6 cords per year rather easily if I can find the time to go get it all.  Now if I can just find a couple sources who will dump logs at my door .  .  .  .


----------



## Brick (ware)House (Nov 27, 2013)

Missouri Frontier said:


> Good score Brick! Hope you have some wood ready tonight. going to be cold around our area. I've got the stove stuffed with red oak and hedge. What part of KC are you from Brick?



My place is just west of downtown in the bottoms.  Right next to the haunted houses and a few blocks north of the old stockyard district and Kemper Arena.  I have the wood ready but my stove won't arrive for another week.  Wish I was up and running because it has been cold!


----------



## Brick (ware)House (Nov 27, 2013)

Corey said:


> Brick - nice score.  It looks like elm, or some variant to me.  If it smells like cat pee when it warms up, then you'll know for sure!  Assuming it is elm, that trailer load should last you a lifetime ...because that is about how long it will take to split it!
> 
> JB - I was ready to say 'Shame on you!' for the 'elm is primo...' comment as I saw 'Ozarks' in your 'location'.  The Ozarks is hardwood country...and I mean good hardwood...hedge, oak, hickory, etc.  But on second glance, I see 'Lake of the Ozarks', so being you're up north, I guess some leeway is called for.  LOL



My dad's place is just north of the Gravois Arm of Lake of the Ozarks.  95% of his timber is Oak with a scattering of Hickory and a few cedar trees that we have already removed.  Been doing a lot of cutting there but need to scrounge some faster drying stuff for these first two years until the supply is built up.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Nov 27, 2013)

Brick (ware)House said:


> My place is just west of downtown in the bottoms.  Right next to the haunted houses and a few blocks north of the old stockyard district and Kemper Arena.  I have the wood ready but my stove won't arrive for another week.  Wish I was up and running because it has been cold!



I'm 20 miles north of Liberty off I35. I'll be cutting some dead standing in the next month. If you need to add to your stash let me know. I'm glad to see another KC area wood burner on here.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Nov 27, 2013)

Look like the red elm I'm used to seeing here. It's not walnut bark. Have fun with the splitter.


----------



## hartkem (Nov 27, 2013)

Missouri Frontier said:


> I'm 20 miles north of Liberty off I35. I'll be cutting some dead standing in the next month. If you need to add to your stash let me know. I'm glad to see another KC area wood burner on here.



This caught my attention since I'm in Kearney. I'm on my second season with an eko 40 boiler. I scrounge most of my wood from the kc area also.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Nov 27, 2013)

hartkem said:


> This caught my attention since I'm in Kearney. I'm on my second season with an eko 40 boiler. I scrounge most of my wood from the kc area also.



Good to hear from you hartkem. I'm between Lathrop and Polo on 116, if you are familiar. Maybe you can come cut with us.


----------



## hartkem (Nov 27, 2013)

Missouri Frontier said:


> Good to hear from you hartkem. I'm between Lathrop and Polo on 116, if you are familiar. Maybe you can come cut with us.



That would be good. Do you have acreage to cut on? I'm not familiar with your area but we don't live very far apart.  I was helping clean up a guys property 20 miles south of KC 2 winters ago and cut about 14 cords worth to get ahead on my stock pile. Used about 6 cord last year. I need to stay on top of it but I have been building a 30x50 shop and its been taking all my free time. I'm insulating it now.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Nov 27, 2013)

hartkem said:


> That would be good. Do you have acreage to cut on? I'm not familiar with your area but we don't live very far apart.  I was helping clean up a guys property 20 miles south of KC 2 winters ago and cut about 14 cords worth to get ahead on my stock pile. Used about 6 cord last year. I need to stay on top of it but I have been building a 30x50 shop and its been taking all my free time. I'm insulating it now.




Congrats on the shop. As far as acreage, yes I live on 10 acres. It's 95% timber. We bought it a year ago. The previous owners didn't take very good care of it. Lots of dead standing and ditch bank push downs. I've been cutting just the dead stuff for the last year. I have about 6 cords CSS and another 7 bucked and ready to split. I use about 3 cords a year myself. As far as location, we are 7 miles east of exit 40 off I35. If you are interested i'll get in touch before I get ready to start cutting again. I don't mind sharing.


----------



## hartkem (Nov 27, 2013)

That would be great. It's more fun cutting with someone else.  Good to hear from other KC wood burners. Im on acreage but it's mostly grass.


----------



## hartkem (Nov 27, 2013)

Brick (ware)House said:


> Picked this load up today.  Guys taking down the tree had it cut up and helped load - even offered us $20 for fuel which I refused.  Full 18' trailer load which should be about 2 cords split.  Thankfully I had my brother along to help.  I think it is some kind of elm which isn't the best but not too bad for 2.5 hours of work.  Can anyone ID from these pics?  May have to borrow dad's hydro splitter if it gives me trouble by hand.  Any chance this might be ready by next year?


 

Brick warehouse do you have a splitter?  If that's elm doing it by hand won't be fun. A splitter even tears it instead of splitting it.


----------



## Brick (ware)House (Nov 27, 2013)

hartkem said:


> Brick warehouse do you have a splitter?  If that's elm doing it by hand won't be fun. A splitter even tears it instead of splitting it.



Have one that I can borrow sometime but it's not here in KC.  One of the next projects is to build one but that probably won't get done until summer.  Tried to split it with the Fiskars with no luck.  The standing dead elm that we took down at my dad's place split relatively well with the 30 ton.  Just a little stringy in the trunk wood but we only rejected one round.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Nov 27, 2013)

Elm is terrible without a splitter. Even with it can still be a bit of a PITA. I'd rather split hedge crotch wood with my splitter than some nasty American elm.


----------



## stephiedoll (Nov 27, 2013)

Maybe it's just me, but the piss elm is a bear to split, but others go pretty well once you let them sit around a few months, frozen or standing dead.


----------



## Brick (ware)House (Nov 28, 2013)

Missouri Frontier said:


> I'm 20 miles north of Liberty off I35. I'll be cutting some dead standing in the next month. If you need to add to your stash let me know. I'm glad to see another KC area wood burner on here.



Will be heading past your place on I35 north tomorrow on my way to Thanksgiving.  Hope you have a nice holiday.  It would be fun to come up and help you cut but I wouldn't feel right taking anything other than scrub wood off your property.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Nov 28, 2013)

Brick (ware)House said:


> Will be heading past your place on I35 north tomorrow on my way to Thanksgiving.  Hope you have a nice holiday.  It would be fun to come up and help you cut but I wouldn't feel right taking anything other than scrub wood off your property.




I hope you and your family have a wonderful thanksgiving. I'm not really looking for help cutting wood. I've been blessed with far more timber than I'll ever be able to use. This is my first time heating only with wood and I would not have been able to accumulate the requisite knowledge on the subject in so short a time without the help of people on this forum. In that spirit I'm going to try to help people on this forum if I can. The one thing I can certainly help with is the thing I have in abundance. So my offer stands. Let me know.


----------



## Wooddust (Nov 29, 2013)

Any of you fellas like to burn Hickory?  Not sure but there may be an opportunity to get some later this winter


----------



## hartkem (Nov 29, 2013)

Wooddust said:


> Any of you fellas like to burn Hickory?  Not sure but there may be an opportunity to get some later this winter



I'll burn almost anything . I'm burning properly seasoned pine now because it was already cut and I just had to load it up.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Nov 29, 2013)

Wooddust said:


> Any of you fellas like to burn Hickory?  Not sure but there may be an opportunity to get some later this winter




Hey wooddust. Heck yeah. Hickory is great. If I get one, I usually keep the small limbs for smoking wood and stick the rest in the stove. I know the neighbors love it when I have it the stove. It makes the whole neighborhood stink real pretty!


----------



## chvymn99 (Nov 30, 2013)

Brick (ware)House said:


> My place is just west of downtown in the bottoms.  Right next to the haunted houses and a few blocks north of the old stockyard district and Kemper Arena.  I have the wood ready but my stove won't arrive for another week.  Wish I was up and running because it has been cold!



Wow... your just north of me.  I could almost throw a rock that far....  No seriously I'm probably only 8  miles away from Kemper....  Nice to see a few more people from the KC Metro area on.


----------



## chvymn99 (Nov 30, 2013)

Wooddust said:


> Any of you fellas like to burn Hickory?  Not sure but there may be an opportunity to get some later this winter



Thats one wood that I've not had the chance to burn.  Got a little bit every thing else.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey chvymn. You must be somewhere around Shawnee or Overland Park?


----------



## chvymn99 (Nov 30, 2013)

Missouri Frontier said:


> Hey chvymn. You must be somewhere around Shawnee or Overland Park?


Yep...Just north of Shawnee...


----------



## Wooddust (Nov 30, 2013)

Maybe this winter there would be a window of opportunity for a couple folks wanting some hickory. Depending on weather Ill hopefully be doing a timber stand improvement effort on my farm basically ridding a acre or two of hickory trees. Last year I took down about 40 from 10 foot to 80 foot.  Easily that much this year.  I was able to get rid of most to a friend who heats with wood and had a way to get it.  Its all weather related and dependent on my getting other priorities done first like rebuilding a fence around a pond.  Have hedge as well but almost afraid to say much because hedge is a dangerous tree for folks who have not sawn them before.


----------



## brian89gp (Nov 30, 2013)

I live maybe 2 miles from you, pretty cool. 

I've been doing the KC craigslist for 2 years now, once it gets cold like it has been recently it is pretty common for wood to disappear within a few hours of it being posted.  Especially any of the good stuff.  I usually tried to get the wood in the winter since the sap is down and the wood seasons faster but I don't know how much gas I wasted rushing to a CL post only to find it already gone.  If you got room to store it, collecting in spring might be worth considering.

Looks like red (slippery) elm to me.  Kind of a rust red when fresh cut and will turn a even light brown within a day or two.  Might rent a splitter for those as I have yet to find one that is easy to split.


----------



## Brick (ware)House (Dec 1, 2013)

Missouri Frontier said:


> I hope you and your family have a wonderful thanksgiving. I'm not really looking for help cutting wood. I've been blessed with far more timber than I'll ever be able to use. This is my first time heating only with wood and I would not have been able to accumulate the requisite knowledge on the subject in so short a time without the help of people on this forum. In that spirit I'm going to try to help people on this forum if I can. The one thing I can certainly help with is the thing I have in abundance. So my offer stands. Let me know.



Well then count me in.  I had a nice holiday and hope you did too.  Was able to scrape together almost a cord cleaning up my mom's back yard (including some locust and hickory).


----------



## Brick (ware)House (Dec 1, 2013)

Wooddust said:


> Any of you fellas like to burn Hickory?  Not sure but there may be an opportunity to get some later this winter



Went back to my mom's for Thanksgiving and the neighbor had a downed tree to clean up.  Just happened to be Hickory so of course I was happy to take care of it for him.  Cut, split (by hand) and stacked for next year hopefully.  It was shy of 1/2 cord though so I would love the opportunity to get my hands on some more.


----------



## Fins59 (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice to read posts about Kansas City.  One of my sons moved down there about 12 years ago because of work.
He lives in Overland Park. 
When we visit, people in that big city seem friendlier than in my small town here in Wisconsin.  Even the drivers are better.
If he was a wood burner I'd steer him onto a few of you guys, but he helps keep the gas company in business.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Dec 1, 2013)

Brick (ware)House said:


> Well then count me in.  I had a nice holiday and hope you did too.  Was able to scrape together almost a cord cleaning up my mom's back yard (including some locust and hickory).



Glad to hear Brick. I'll let you know when I get the bug to cut again. Good score from your moms place!


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Dec 1, 2013)

Wooddust said:


> Maybe this winter there would be a window of opportunity for a couple folks wanting some hickory. Depending on weather Ill hopefully be doing a timber stand improvement effort on my farm basically ridding a acre or two of hickory trees. Last year I took down about 40 from 10 foot to 80 foot.  Easily that much this year.  I was able to get rid of most to a friend who heats with wood and had a way to get it.  Its all weather related and dependent on my getting other priorities done first like rebuilding a fence around a pond.  Have hedge as well but almost afraid to say much because hedge is a dangerous tree for folks who have not sawn them before.


great Wooddust. Let me know when you are ready to clear. Have saw will travel!
Pretty sure we can get that hedge too.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Dec 1, 2013)

Fins59 said:


> Nice to read posts about Kansas City.  One of my sons moved down there about 12 years ago because of work.
> He lives in Overland Park.
> When we visit, people in that big city seem friendlier than in my small town here in Wisconsin.  Even the drivers are better.
> If he was a wood burner I'd steer him onto a few of you guys, but he helps keep the gas company in business.



Fins lets work on converting him. Probably wouldn't take more than an extended power outage in January to convert him.


----------



## Brick (ware)House (Dec 3, 2013)

So this thread seems to have attracted a few KC metro area burners and I was thinking we could do a meet up after the holidays.  I would be willing to host at my place and fire up the smoker.  We could do a pot luck for side dishes and maybe have some drinks.  If there is interest I'll start a new thread.


----------



## Brick (ware)House (Dec 3, 2013)

Missouri Frontier said:


> great Wooddust. Let me know when you are ready to clear. Have saw will travel!
> Pretty sure we can get that hedge too.



Wooddust - Ditto the above.  Have a trailer that holds 2 cords and would be a happy camper if I filled that!


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Dec 3, 2013)

Brick (ware)House said:


> So this thread seems to have attracted a few KC metro area burners and I was thinking we could do a meet up after the holidays.  I would be willing to host at my place and fire up the smoker.  We could do a pot luck for side dishes and maybe have some drinks.  If there is interest I'll start a new thread.




Sounds like a great idea. A bit of a KC metro wood burners mutual aid society with a little BS over beers and supper.


----------



## Wooddust (Dec 5, 2013)

Had a nice fire going this am at the farm…630am was 18 outside and had cooled off to 54 inside…a few logs and a pot of coffee later was toasty 72. Now home and a roaring fire in fireplace.  Something about burn in wood!


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Dec 5, 2013)

Wooddust said:


> Had a nice fire going this am at the farm…630am was 18 outside and had cooled off to 54 inside…a few logs and a pot of coffee later was toasty 72. Now home and a roaring fire in fireplace.  Something about burn in wood!


 You got that right wooddust. I'm running 12 hr loading schedule on silver maple. Yes silver maple! Tropical 76 degrees in the house. Wood heat beats forced air hands down. Props to my Blaze King too. Still too warm outside (13)to run hedge in the BK.


----------



## ChrisRphotography (Dec 7, 2013)

Such a small world I'm in Mission and this is my first year burning wood I'm sold


----------



## Wooddust (Dec 7, 2013)

Mizzou fans will be especially cold tonight…..fire up.  Weagle weagle War Damn Eagle.  Sorry y'all but glad to see Auburn pull it off….


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Dec 8, 2013)

Wooddust said:


> Mizzou fans will be especially cold tonight…..fire up.  Weagle weagle War Damn Eagle.  Sorry y'all but glad to see Auburn pull it off….



Dang wooddust and I thought I liked you too.


----------



## Redlegs (Dec 8, 2013)

I was surprised to see this thread and all the KC wood burners.  I know a lot of guys just west of you that burn, but few take it seriously like the folks on here.  Way to represent the Midwest!


----------



## chvymn99 (Dec 8, 2013)

Missouri Frontier said:


> You got that right wooddust. I'm running 12 hr loading schedule on silver maple. Yes silver maple! Tropical 76 degrees in the house. Wood heat beats forced air hands down. Props to my Blaze King too. Still too warm outside (13)to run hedge in the BK.



Yea Love Me Some Hedge.... What time do you get from Hedge with the BK?


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Dec 8, 2013)

chvymn99 said:


> Yea Love Me Some Hedge.... What time do you get from Hedge with the BK?


 
24 hrs on setting 1.5 which is about lower mid range. I'm guessing 30 hrs on low will be possible. During those 24 hrs the house temp didnt go below 74.Those numbers are usable heat numbers. My house is 1200sf and newly built from the ground up with sole source wood heat in mind. Very insulated.  Not sure how it might perform for someone else


----------



## Wooddust (Dec 8, 2013)

Missouri Frontier said:


> Dang wooddust and I thought I liked you too.




Hehheeehheeee….


----------



## Wooddust (Dec 8, 2013)

Homemade bread and beef stew…wood fire….comfy tonight


----------



## Redlegs (Dec 8, 2013)

Hedge is just awesome in my Osburn 2400 insert.  I don't get the BK times, but I still love some hedge.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Dec 9, 2013)

Redlegs said:


> Hedge is just awesome in my Osburn 2400 insert.  I don't get the BK times, but I still love some hedge.



Heck yeah. Dense is better. Pretty much doesn't get more dense than hedge(besides my head). Funny too because when I first started burning everyone told me "never put a full load of hedge in a stove". The implication being I'd have some sort of China syndrom on my hands. Well my stove is still standing and I don't speak Chinese. So, I'm guessing the whole hedge melting down the stove thing must have been pre airtight stoves?


----------



## Wooddust (Dec 9, 2013)

I love burning 2-3 year old hedge, 2-3 year old oak and 1-2 year old hickory.  Hickory even with 9 months dry time burs super hot, hotter than oak. Hedge is my nighttime load up.


----------



## chvymn99 (Dec 10, 2013)

Missouri Frontier said:


> Heck yeah. Dense is better. Pretty much doesn't get more dense than hedge(besides my head). Funny too because when I first started burning everyone told me "never put a full load of hedge in a stove". The implication being I'd have some sort of China syndrom on my hands. Well my stove is still standing and I don't speak Chinese. So, I'm guessing the whole hedge melting down the stove thing must have been pre airtight stoves?



I've been told that too, but never had any problems with my NC13.  Havent gotten more than a couple of pieces of hedge in the NC30 yet, still learning how to control it before letting her rip.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Dec 10, 2013)

chvymn99 said:


> I've been told that too, but never had any problems with my NC13.  Havent gotten more than a couple of pieces of hedge in the NC30 yet, still learning how to control it before letting her rip.



Sounds like a good plan. I don't know how hedge would run in a secondary burn stove. I figure if you could choke it down enough it would be alright. With my stove I just load it set it and forget it. Lol. It must be a Ronco stove!


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Dec 10, 2013)

ChrisRphotography said:


> Such a small world I'm in Mission and this is my first year burning wood I'm sold



Welcome Chris. Mission is a nice area. Glad you are here!


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Dec 10, 2013)

Wooddust said:


> I love burning 2-3 year old hedge, 2-3 year old oak and 1-2 year old hickory.  Hickory even with 9 months dry time burs super hot, hotter than oak. Hedge is my nighttime load up.



Sounds like a perfect mix wooddust. There are plenty of fellow wood burners, that don't live around here, that would be dang jealous of that mix of hardwoods.


----------



## brian89gp (Dec 14, 2013)

Missouri Frontier said:


> Sounds like a good plan. I don't know how hedge would run in a secondary burn stove. I figure if you could choke it down enough it would be alright. With my stove I just load it set it and forget it. Lol. It must be a Ronco stove!



I have a melted/warped liner and a stove with a warped top that says a packed full load of hedge in a stove with excessive draft (eg, normally hard to control) is a bad idea.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Dec 14, 2013)

brian89gp said:


> I have a melted/warped liner and a stove with a warped top that says a packed full load of hedge in a stove with excessive draft (eg, normally hard to control) is a bad idea.




Hey Brian. Sorry to hear about your stove. My experience must be do to the air control on my Blaze King. Hedge works fine for me. It doesn't get extra hot. It just burns forever.


----------



## brian89gp (Dec 15, 2013)

Missouri Frontier said:


> Hey Brian. Sorry to hear about your stove. My experience must be do to the air control on my Blaze King. Hedge works fine for me. It doesn't get extra hot. It just burns forever.



It undoubtedly takes a combo of environmental variables to happen and I just hit the jackpot.  I have an internal insulated 40' liner on secondary burn stove that doesn't close all the way down which made it prone to the gates of hell burn if not careful.  A dense fuel source just pushed it over the edge.


----------



## Brick (ware)House (Dec 18, 2013)

Processed the scrounge on Monday and Tuesday.  I think the yield may be over 2 cord but don't have it all stacked yet.  One of my awesome neighbors borrowed a friend's splitter to use and spent 8 hours running it with me.  Another neighbor was taking notes on the splitter so that he can fab one up for me as a winter welding project.  They are good friends and great neighbors!

Started moving it inside by hand which is not going to be so fun.  I think we need to take out some bricks in one of the window wells so we can just chuck it directly into the basement.

Being in the city, we had a lot of guys stop to see what we were working on.  More than one commented that we were wasting our time with Elm and proceeded to explain how they ONLY burn hedge - didn't know there were so many wood snobs around!


----------



## chvymn99 (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks good...  Now to get'er stacked & dried....


----------



## Brick (ware)House (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah, the splitter wedge was squeezing water out of the large rounds like a sponge!


----------



## Wooddust (Dec 29, 2013)

Cant believe this years weather…..big change from yesterday!!  Y'all staying warm?


----------



## chvymn99 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wooddust said:


> Cant believe this years weather…..big change from yesterday!!  Y'all staying warm?



Yep quite the change... got the 30 rockin' and rollin'. Hopefully all is good with you too....


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok boys, here comes the cold again. I've been making 76 in the house at 0 to 5 outside burning a combo of dry red oak and hedge. You've got to love the volume of dense hardwoods in these parts. We are blessed. Burn that wood, stay warm and stick your thumb in the eye of the energy companies!


----------



## Brick (ware)House (Jan 1, 2014)

Missouri Frontier said:


> Ok boys, here comes the cold again. I've been making 76 in the house at 0 to 5 outside burning a combo of dry red oak and hedge. You've got to love the volume of dense hardwoods in these parts. We are blessed. Burn that wood, stay warm and stick your thumb in the eye of the energy companies!



Looks like we get 4 or 5 single-digit lows in the next week.  Load it up and stay warm!

My place will be cold enough that I will have to give the gas company some money.  We have the stove up and running though so that will help.  I have had a couple weeks to fine tune the burn and it heats well enough to keep the main room (40'X45' with 12' ceilings) steady at 65-67.  The front HVAC unit rarely if ever kicks on and the one in the back runs about half as much so I think we'll cut the gas bill by 75%.  Burning elm now but looking forward to burning some really good stuff (hickory, hedge, locust, oak) to see if I can prolong the high plateau of the burn above 550 for multiple hours.

Found a place to cut some hedge which I haven't done before.  Any tips, hints or things to watch out for?  Is it really that much more difficult than other species?

Also have a 2nd KC scrounge that I need to post.  Might take some pictures today before it snows.


----------



## chvymn99 (Jan 1, 2014)

Brick (ware)House said:


> Looks like we get 4 or 5 single-digit lows in the next week.  Load it up and stay warm!
> 
> Found a place to cut some hedge which I haven't done before.  Any tips, hints or things to watch out for?  Is it really that much more difficult than other species?
> 
> Also have a 2nd KC scrounge that I need to post.  Might take some pictures today before it snows.



Not really difficult, especially the green stuff, just the petrified portions.  Just keep the chain sharp and some diesel around.  Use the diesel to clean off the sap.  Just watch for the thorn on the younger portion of the trees.  Give it a year or two to dry and you'll love it.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Jan 1, 2014)

On the hedge. Bring your chain sharpening stuff. You'll use it a lot. The outer branches tend to be very dry and very hard. Don't be surprised to see your chain throw a few sparks in the dry branches. The thorns are an MF, both for you and your tires. You most certainly will bleed. The firewood is way worth it! Enjoy


----------



## chvymn99 (Jan 1, 2014)

Missouri Frontier said:


> Ok boys, here comes the cold again. I've been making 76 in the house at 0 to 5 outside burning a combo of dry red oak and hedge. You've got to love the volume of dense hardwoods in these parts. We are blessed. Burn that wood, stay warm and stick your thumb in the eye of the energy companies!


 
Yep we are blessed with some of the best hardwoods in this area.  I've been burning Mulberry, Oak, and Locost.  Been trying to get some hedge in there too.  But will be moving some more hedge up to the house today for the next 7 days.  Snow and cold is in our future, except for maybe Saturday.  Wooohooo lovin' it.....


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah honey locust is awesome. I don't get a chance do burn much of it. I only have a few HL trees on my wood lot. I'm loaded down with red oak and hedge. Those tend to be my go to cold weather woods. Sucks for me right?
I also get kind of excited about the cold. I'm such a damn tight a$$, making free heat on a super cold day just tickles the hell out of me!


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Jan 1, 2014)

Wooddust said:


> Maybe this winter there would be a window of opportunity for a couple folks wanting some hickory. Depending on weather Ill hopefully be doing a timber stand improvement effort on my farm basically ridding a acre or two of hickory trees. Last year I took down about 40 from 10 foot to 80 foot.  Easily that much this year.  I was able to get rid of most to a friend who heats with wood and had a way to get it.  Its all weather related and dependent on my getting other priorities done first like rebuilding a fence around a pond.  Have hedge as well but almost afraid to say much because hedge is a dangerous tree for folks who have not sawn them before.



Just wanted to let you know how much I love the smell of fresh cut Hickory in January.


----------



## chvymn99 (Jan 1, 2014)

Missouri Frontier said:


> Yeah honey locust is awesome. I don't get a chance do burn much of it. I only have a few HL trees on my wood lot. I'm loaded down with red oak and hedge. Those tend to be my go to cold weather woods. Sucks for me right?
> I also get kind of excited about the cold. I'm such a damn tight a$$, making free heat on a super cold day just tickles the hell out of me!



I like this cold too now that I dont have to listen to the heater kick on.  ......    But in the next 2 or 3 years I'll have a lot more Honey Locust to be burning, since I hit a couple scrounges two years ago.   But I've got Mulberry scores galore this year too. My Oak stock is going down pretty quickly.  Which doesn't hurt my feelings too much since it takes so long  to season.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Jan 2, 2014)

Any of you KC wood burners want to pick a day one of these coming weekends to meet up for a beer? I thinking at some mid point watering hole.


----------



## Wooddust (Jan 17, 2014)

Missouri Frontier said:


> Any of you KC wood burners want to pick a day one of these coming weekends to meet up for a beer? I thinking at some mid point watering hole.


The Kansas City Farm Machinery show is coming up at Kemper.  That may be good for a reason to have lunch and go look at equipment, saws, tools and guy stuff we can't afford.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Jan 17, 2014)

Wooddust said:


> The Kansas City Farm Machinery show is coming up at Kemper.  That may be good for a reason to have lunch and go look at equipment, saws, tools and guy stuff we can't afford.



Sound like a plan


----------



## Brick (ware)House (Jan 17, 2014)

Wooddust said:


> The Kansas City Farm Machinery show is coming up at Kemper.  That may be good for a reason to have lunch and go look at equipment, saws, tools and guy stuff we can't afford.



I can throw a stone to Kemper/American Royal Complex from my place.  As long as I am in town that weekend I would be happy to have people stop by here before or after.  Last year that weekend was one of the big snowstorms and we made our way down one night for the pull which was a good time (the 24 oz. beers were cheap and going down easy between runs!).  If anyone gets an overnight pass and wants to stay late for the pull I could provide a place to crash.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Jan 18, 2014)

Brick (ware)House said:


> I can throw a stone to Kemper/American Royal Complex from my place.  As long as I am in town that weekend I would be happy to have people stop by here before or after.  Last year that weekend was one of the big snowstorms and we made our way down one night for the pull which was a good time (the 24 oz. beers were cheap and going down easy between runs!).  If anyone gets an overnight pass and wants to stay late for the pull I could provide a place to crash.



The pull would be a good time. Check that... You said beer? Great time.


----------

